# PC-Direktverbindung über internet (passt das hier rein?)



## knulp (3. August 2002)

Schönen guten Tag erstmal,
also, ich will mit nem Freund der irgendwo in Buxtehude wohnt große Dateien übers Internet austauschen.(eine Runde Mitleid an alle Leidenden ohne DSL  ) Das ganze über Email geht bei den meisten nicht, denn entweder dürfen die Anhämge nur 5 MB groß sein und wenn sie größer sind ist das postfach zu klein ) dass ich dazu die IPs brauche ist ja klar aber was sonst noch...?


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. August 2002)

am sinnvollsten wäre da wahrscheinlich die nutzung des ftp-protokolls. dazu muss man nur einen entsprechenden server einrichten, zu dem man dann mit einem ftp-client eine verbindung aufbaut.
andere möglichkeiten wären downloads per http (beispielsweise mit dem iis, apache, pws, etc.) oder freigegebene laufwerke für's internet. aber ftp sollte soweit ich weiss die beste lösung sein.


----------



## JoelH (3. August 2002)

*hmm,*

ich denke auch das ein kleiner FTP Server die einfachste lösung ist.


----------



## Mr.Fies (3. August 2002)

Wie wärs mit ICQ bzw. IRC ?


----------



## foxx21 (3. August 2002)

ich denke auch das, das austauschen per ICQ bzw. IRC das einfachste für euch sein wird, da ich wie ich annehme , ihr noch nicht so fit in sachen ftp seid , naja wenn ihr keinen plan habt, ins forum posten , dazu is es ja da *G*


-greez


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. August 2002)

AVM Fritz Data...
( des nutze ich schnell, stabil,....)


----------



## Tim C. (5. August 2002)

und zur not und mit bissl trickserei gehts auch über netbios, also die relativ normale windows freigabe. Gehört aber wie gesagt bissl Trickserei zu und grenz schon fast an hacking, weil kann man dann mit jedem PC machen, der den entsprechenden Port offn hat und was freigegeben hat.

Trotzdem bei Interesse P.M.


----------



## Christian Fein (7. August 2002)

um nen minimalen ftp laufen zu lassen brauchts nicht viel.

Es gibt da ein Programm das nennt sich g6ftp (oder so einfach mal googlen) das ist ein für solche zwecke gedachter ftp für den mann (zum bedienen) keine kenntnisse brauch.

andere möglichkeit ist wenn du eh schon nen apache laufen hast lass ihn einfach per http downloaden.


----------

